# Wirecast Alternative



## dave_19994 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Forum Mitglieder,
ich suche eine Alternative zu Wirecast, da wir das Programm in der Schule für ein Englisches Theatherstück brauchen. Da ich Techniker bin, muss ich etwas finden womit man filme und Bilder auf einen extern am Notebook angeschlossenen Beamer zeigen kann. Am liebsten wäre mir Wirecast aber das ist teuer und deshalb will die Schule es nicht kaufen. Bei der Demo von Wirecast 3 kann man zwar alles machen, aber da erscheint jede Minute Wirecast auf dem Externen Monitor und es kommt dauernd die Ansage "This is a demonstration of Wirecast". Meine Frage:
1)Gibt es kostenlose oder bis ca.50€ AlternativeProgramme?

Schon mal herzlichen Dank im voraus!
Ach ja, es muss für Windows sein.


----------

